
Ask HN: Would you discuss your company's analytics privately? - goldfishcaura
I do a lot of analytics, mostly in SQL&#x2F;Python, across, at the moment, 5 tech companies. 50-80% of this is repeatable. The other 20% is not. And that is the stuff I feel that actually could make companies significant money.<p>Do you have the same feeling? Would you share your analytics (the HOW and the WHY) privately in exchange for other experts in the field sharing their knowhow?<p>Asking because I am contemplating whether to start a private community - somewhere I would not be afraid of an end consumer finding how we do analytics.
======
danpalmer
I just got an unsolicited email asking me to comment in this thread.

~~~
elorant
Me too. But since we're here I'd give it a try. I think the idea is worth
developing.

------
babuskov
The stuff I'm doing is rather straightforward user retention like ARPU, ARPPU,
LTV, day-2 retention, etc. There's no special sauce. So, I wouldn't mind
sharing that, but I fail to see what kind of special analytics could be used
that users would be concerned about? Got any example?

------
blhack
I think it depends on the industry. Doing analytics that about UX and if
people are enjoying using a site (the type of stuff I'm interested in) is very
different than sort of greyhat SEO/referral marketing type stuff.

